# 2012 Look 695 SR



## ticokevin (Nov 16, 2015)

I am looking for feedback on the 2012 Look 695 SR. I currently ride a 595 Ultra that I am very happy with. Although, what you don't know, you don't know as they say. To that end, I am asking myself if I am missing out on anything by not moving up the 695. I can get a good deal on one and am considering it. 

Positives, negatives? Any problems with the Zed 2? 

Anyone ridden or owned both the 595 Ultra and 695 SR? 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------

